# What do I do



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everyone - I need some hugs and help!

Treacle is very friendly and sociable & everyone in our small village makes a fuss of her and welcomes her licks and friendliness.
We have a good sized garden which we thought was animal proof and Treacle has always been very safe exploring our garden.
On Thursday she found a way out of the garden and ventured into our next door neighbours garden.
She was returned by an elderly kind gentleman who lives across from us - he handed her over to my husband with the words "your neighbour was very cross". My hubby rang me as I was out and I told him to go round to our neighbours - apologise profusely and assure him that we will make our garden escape proof.
All seemed sorted until yesterday when the elderly kind gent came around again to see us with what he described as shocking and distressing information - he apologised for not telling us yesterday [with tears in his eyes] but he was so shocked . He witnessed our neighbour picking Treacle up and aggressively throwing her over his fence straight onto the road - she lay winded for a moment and then got up and limped. Peter [elderly kind gent with 2 cocker spaniels] picked her up and brought her round . He has never witnessed such cruelty to animals and he is very shaken.
Treacle appears fine - she has had two major wood walks with lots of running and fun , so I am sure that she is physically well .
It did not really sink in yesterday but today I am very shaken - I stopped my husband from going round to the neighbours but he will not be able to contain himself he sees our neighbour out on the lane - we thought we had great friendly neighbours - we exchange gifts at Xmas and have always had a good relationship with them.

Mick - if you are reading this - I am sorry for not coming today to your fab training but I am really emotional about this and just could not trust myself to contain tears [nothing worse than a sobbing woman!]

Peter has shared this story with most dog walkers - who are mortified and keep coming up to hug Treacle and me! 

I don't think we can take it further - but rest assured she will never go near his garden again - he has an aggressive doberman - I wonder why it is so aggressive?

Thanks for reading my whinge - feel better already x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

what a horrid man! I would report him to either your local dog warden or RSPCA home, even if you don't want to take it further at this stage, the complaint will be on file should anything like this happen again, or god forbid anything happen to his own dog. 
I think you are very strong to not go round and kick the poo out of him!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG that is shocking 
I'm so sorry to hear that & glad that Treacle seems fine!
i would try to report it to someone, it's animal cruelty & it's not even his own! How dare he, it's like smacking someone elses child!
I would have gone around & given him a piece of my mind so well odne for keeping calm 
Hugs x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's really dreadful.  I don't think that I could restrain myself from going to tell the neighbour that I was aware of his behaviour and would not hesitate to go to the police should he ever mistreat my dog again. It is hard to make a garden's boundaries completely dog-proof and to constantly check for breaches - I hope you manage it. The mentality of people who are cruel to animals is a complete mystery to me, especially as he has a dog himself. Glad Treacle is ok, and I know what my Xmas gift to him this year would be.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear, that is awful! No wonder you are feeling upset and shaken! Poor treacle, I am glad to hear that she was unhurt by this but it is disgraceful that your neighbour treated her in this way. 

I do not know what your relationship is like with your neighbour other than what you mentioned. I am not sure what I would do in your place, tell him that you know what he did and tell him that you will report him if there is anyother incident or just report him? I think only you can decide the best course of action.

Sending hugs and lots of support to you and Treacle.

xxx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Glad Treacle is ok, and I know what my Xmas gift to him this year would be.


 Me too-- snip snip :devil:
Let me know if you need any surgical instruments!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

That is a horrid thing to be told has happened to your dog.You are in a difficult position as firstly you did not witness the 'throwing' incident so although your helpful neighbour has told you it is difficult to know the severity of what happened(I am not excusing the behaviour!)Secondly you do not want your 'good neighbour' to get hassle from your 'bad neighbour' for telling you what he alleges happened. The only thing that puzzels me a bit is why did'nt your 'good neighbour' tell you what had happened straight away(even if he was shocked the dog may have needed urgent vetinary assistance!) I am not suggesting there is anything wrong with the 'good neighbours' account it is just very difficult when your only information is third hand. You will never know exactly what happened neighbour tensions are not nice,


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Horrible to read this and horrible for you to be told this.

Difficult situation as you never saw it and I'm guessing Treacle hasn't sustained any injury and that you can 'accuse' him of.

I would simply fix the hole and make darn sure she couldn't get in his garden again. And give him a wide berth. I could easily say, so and say this or that to him, but all honesty, I'm not sure I would. Not based on hearsay.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh that is horrible. I would maybe write him a letter; saying ' someone' saw what he did and you really hope they were mistaken etc...that way he knows you know what he did!!!
I would report it too as if it did happen again you would have a record. 
I would get the hole blocked up and try not to stress some people are just ignorant but he may have been just having an OFF day so you were right not to confront him....


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

This is terrible why would your neighbour who you exchange gifts at christmas throw her over a fence on the road he must of known it was your dog if it was me i'd have to say something i wouldn't mention who saw just a witness and the thing with Elderly people they worry about things thats prob why he came back to tell you i'd just make sure she can't get in there again x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:hug: from me to you Nadine, I'm crying reading it, so goodness only knows how you must be feeling
:hug: to your gorgeous Treacle from Izzy


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Nadine

This is outrageous I would stop sitting on your husband and allow him to go and see the idiot. 

You at least need to let him know that you know what he did to Treacle and although Treacle escaped your garden he needs to be told that his actions are totally unacceptable in today's society.

I hope Treacle is none the worse for this and I know you will be taking great care and spoiling her......but don't get emotional, stay calm you have done nothing wrong....

We had a great morning at the Club and you were missed by all

Lots of love to you and Treacle xx

Mick


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> This is outrageous I would stop sitting on your husband and allow him to go and see the idiot.


How long would it take for us to round up a posse to go and "have a word" with the guy? You up for it Mick?

Seriously tho, the guy sounds like a complete jerk. We have a bloke who sounds a bit like this just up the road from us. He's previously made my kids walk on the road so he could walk on the path, deliberately bumped into one of the kids' umbrellas making it him them in the head and then finally he was the one involved when Luna went missing on her walk.

These type of people really wind me up but things said in the heat of the moment when you have to live next to them are possibly best left unsaid. I'd agree with everyone who says to get it on record. How could he do something like that to lovely little Treacle!!!

Dave


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that there are people like that out there... I agree with Mick. Let your husband have a word - it would make your neighbour aware that you know what he did and one would hope that this would prevent him from doing something so ruthless again. 

I'm sorry to hear how upset you are - I would be too. 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nadine & Treacle .... sending you a big hug ... dont let others get you down ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with everything said before ... how upsetting for you, I would have been furious! Sending :hug: to you and Treacle.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm up for the posse,
Why didn't he bring the dog back himself, so callus to throw the dog over the fence. I know what he would get for Christmas form me


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

What a horrible neighbour! I'm glad Treacle is alright. I can understand why you wouldn't want a confrontation, I know I wouldn't be able to hold my tongue when faced with such a nasty man, and that doesn't always help matters does it?
Maybe hold off on the christmas gift this year, and instead post some fish guts through his letter box on the first day of his next holiday?
:tapedshut: - OMG did I really just suggest that?!  
Maybe best to think about doing it, rather than actually doing it!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so upset and so angry!!!! send hubby round now .... be placid .... but if it happens again he ll be on him like a ton of bricks xxx 
if I was,there I would. go around and air my views xx 
glad no harm done to treacle ....... 

nip in bud .....
then he knows ur dog is treacle .... 

hugs to treacle .... and u xxx 
marzy


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

how horrible

Do assassins and hitmen advertise in the yellow pages?

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That made me laugh Simon haha 
& I know it was probably partly serious 
I think we already have an angry mob of men ready to go get him from the forum anyway, who needs hitmen when you have cockapoo lovers


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone
It is a difficult situation - his wife is lovely - babysits for us - helps run the slimming club I go to & he keeps himself to himself - very quiet and unsociable.
The plot thickens - he was in a bad mood that day - he tried to shoot [air rifle]a small Norfolk terrier who decided to do his business on his garden - and then Treacle did her great escape and copped it! The whole village is on the warpath - many dog lovers live here -!
After much deliberation we are going to report the incident requesting nothing more - He can wallow in his own guilt - he knows he was seen by Peter & the villagers are definitely giving him the cold shoulder! 
Thank you for your support as always - Treacle is as happy as anything - walked miles today x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So glad Treacle is fine  & hope the guy feels terrible for a long time, karma gets people eventually  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like you have it all under control Nadine, you and the villagers have rallied together.


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

:hug::hug: to you and Treacle, what a mean mean man 
Kaz xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nadine, I was horrified to read what he did to Treacle . I know it's difficult when it's connected to neighbours and friends but what he did was really out of order and he can't be allowed to get away with it again. Think you did the right thing. Big hugs to the gorgeous Treacle, glad she was ok.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

An air rifle ..... WTF! This is utterly disgusting and could have killed the terrier. So could have treacle been equally hurt or worse if she had fallen badly when thrown. I am not a mean person but hope this guy gets some serious abuse. I LOVE THE FISH GUTS IDEA and an assassin even more. I hope this guys wife ignores him for a long, long time or better still divorces the ass!

Phew - vent over! I'm so glad treacle is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

If I was in your position I would save up all of Vincents poops and set fire to it on his doorstep!!

Nah, that would be naughty... but reporting is good. If this is not an isolated incidence he needs to be stopped.

P.S I'm glad that Treacle is ok!!


----------

